# 1996 sebring convertible fender bender



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm helping a friend repair His 96 Chrysler sebring convertible JXL with the 2.5L engine. He was in a fender bender that damaged the front end. The radiator is Pushed in up against the engine ,The battery box is rubbing on the tire along with the bumper which has been removed. Air bags did deploy. There is a beam in front the radiator that pushed in the radiator and snapped and I can't find any info on this piece. Is it a support for the bumper? If we ran the car without the front bumper Is it needed. Does not appear to be structure as It's too thin. The Only info I can find on it a number stamped on it 491A056 searching the web comes up with nothing. Any idea what it is?Also what does this U-tube with 2 hoses go to? Is it a transmission cooler? The A/C coil appears to be intact. Also how hard is it to replace the front window or should a pro do that? there is no insurance. The airbags have to be replaced also along with the radiator.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

wow........that looks like a bit more than a fender bender.........judging from that damage, I'd take it to a shop, especially as the air bags deployed.....


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

That is definitely not a fender bender. That's a serious front-end collision. That car, in "Fair" condition is worth only $2,500. How much are you going to spend _attempting_ to fix it? I'm going to assume the deployed air bags prevented injury. Replacing them will run several hundred dollars, possibly up to $1,000. You have to have a front bumper in some form.

I would suggest some Saturday afternoon car shopping.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

plus there is a fairly high chance you did something to the frame......think you are really underestimating the damage done there. Attached is a pic of my 'wreck' last month, this cost close to 5k to fix.


----------



## koldbloodkev (Feb 7, 2012)

I hate to tell you this but you would be hard pressed to just repair the bodywork for what that vehicle could be sold for in "fair" shape in the private sector. That is not even considering the structure (uni body pan, rad support, engine/trans mounts, etc).


----------



## koldbloodkev (Feb 7, 2012)

BTW, the U-shaped tube is most likely a P/S cooling loop.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

valis said:


> wow........that looks like a bit more than a fender bender.........judging from that damage,


 



valis said:


> I'd take it to a shop, especially as the air bags deployed.....


The car is worth the equivalent of fuel in it's tank. Send it to the wreckers. Up here we get at least a hundred bucks for a scrap car. That would equal about 2.4 million USD which just might buy something that runs.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Okay, that made me laugh, Dr of Economy.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

valis said:


> Okay, that made me laugh, Dr of Economy.


You do know that in a previous life I sold cars right. Well one of the first things people ask is " what's my car worth " to which I always answered with the same line... " How much gas is in the tank. "


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Amd the silent corollary 'and how much you got in your wallet'.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

"fender bender" did make me laugh.


----------

